# Lost: Jackson Hero (west fork clear creek)



## lostboat (Jun 1, 2009)

I lost my yellow Jackson Hero just below Coors Falls on the West Fork of Clear Creek. As of 5-30-09 it was pinned about 0.25 miles below the falls on the river right. I tried to remove it, but it was too far from the bank. Reward for retrieval.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

omglolz

Seriously though, that sucks amigo. If you know it's still there, I could gather up some people to come down and zdrag it out.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

oh... man... well... maybe... need pics


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

email me your number, may not be checking the buzz for a week, but I am passing through there today and will see what I can do. email comes to phone, so I'll drop you a line if we can do anything and if it is still there.

Rob Allen. first initial last name @ kroll.com

how was the run?


----------



## P_McP (Jul 5, 2007)

What's with the alias, gaper? 

I'll stop by and help out on the way home if you guys are out after 4pm still when I get off work.


----------



## P_McP (Jul 5, 2007)

oh summit, bring my gear along if you don't mind


----------



## lostboat (Jun 1, 2009)

I recovered the boat today but unfortunately it's totaled. Thanks to everyone who helped or offered to help.


----------

